# specs of dirt around nipples?



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

brushing Jackson today on his stomach I noticed there are what seem to be specs of dirt around his nipples. they aren't fleas, because they aren't moving around at all. just looks like dirt or dried little pieces of scabs?

anyone seen this before?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

YES!!! Mojo has it!! He gets his yearly vaccines on Monday and I was going to have the vet check them out. I will let you know what they say!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Duke has it.My vet said nothing to worry about.But i would like to hear other opinions.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sammy gets that sometimes. I just think since his belly is pretty fur-less down there, the skin just gets dirty from him laying on the ground. Maybe the nipple is a little more porous than the smooth belly skin so the dirt just sticks better? LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

its nipple crud 
Some petroleum jelly used for a couple of days will soften it and you can scrub it off with soap and a wash cloth.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> its nipple crud
> Some petroleum jelly used for a couple of days will soften it and you can scrub it off with soap and a wash cloth.


Hahah nipple crud, huh? I see you've experienced it too! Any idea what it really is or how it gets there? 

I don't know if it's dirt, or dried specs from a scab.....crud pretty much describes it lol

I'll try that method and see if it comes back.....thanks!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

dirt/dust+skin cells+moisture trapped in some skin folds -- VOILA!! CRUD! 


Yes nipple crud on dogs.... behind the ears, back of the knees, and around the neck crud on little boys! <grin>



ActionJackson said:


> Hahah nipple crud, huh? I see you've experienced it too! Any idea what it really is or how it gets there?
> 
> I don't know if it's dirt, or dried specs from a scab.....crud pretty much describes it lol
> 
> I'll try that method and see if it comes back.....thanks!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAOOO. Omg, I am totally calling it nipple crud from now on. Gary is going to get such a kick out of it!!


----------

